# Carb cycling how does it work



## lightwt44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just want to know if anybody out there knows how you do carb cycling? and does it work for females? Also what dose it do ?


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 29, 2014)

Ex. (This is what I do)
Mon & Thurs = High Carb 400g
Tues = Medium Carb 300g
Wed & Fri = Moderate Carb 200g
Sat = Low Carb 50g
Sun = No Carb 0-25g

Base your carb days on your workouts
For me its;
Mon= Chest
Tues= Back
Wed= Shoulders
Thurs= Legs
Fri= Arms
Sat/Sun= Rest


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.fitnessrxwomen.com/nutrition/healthy-eating-tips/carb-cycling-diet-101/


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes it works with females.

Basically your giving your body carbs when and only when they need them. My last carb cycle diet was as follows.
Mon Chest day.  total cals 2638. Fat 47g. Carbs 282g. Protein 259g

Tues back/deadlift day. Total cals 2534. Fat 66g. Carbs 196g. Protein 272g.

Wed delts/traps. Total cals 2433. Fat 99g. Carbs 106g. Protein 265g.

Thurs squat/leg day. Same cals/macros as Monday

Fri arm day. Same cals/macros as Wednesday. 

Sat off gym. Total cals 2146. Fat 88g. Carbs 51g. Protein 279g

Sun off gym. Total cals 2163. Fat 90g. Carbs ~17g. Protein 310g.

Take in high carbs on the major body parts. 
Also on high carb days you have low fat intake. On low carb days you have high fat intake. Your total cals stay about the same every day. The only thing that really changes is your macro ratio. Macros being carbs/fats/protein.
It's a pain to meal prep for but once you get a system down the results speak for themselves. Well for me anyway.
Hope this helps


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you guys my macros rt now are protein :153 carbs:122 fats : 60 I'm 130 pounds I'm getting ready for a show 12 weeks out  just need to shred faster i also to cardio 7 days a week two of those are fasting the rest are post workout


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 30, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Thank you guys my macros rt now are protein :153 carbs:122 fats : 60 I'm 130 pounds I'm getting ready for a show 12 weeks out  just need to shred faster i also to cardio 7 days a week two of those are fasting the rest are post workout



Badass! Good luck at your show!


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks frank


----------

